# Livery - Surrey



## Benahw (6 April 2013)

Looking for full / competition livery within 30 minutes drive of Southfields, South West London.

Moving back to London and need somewhere with good facilities / knowlegable staff for my eventer and potentially for my other horse who is retired due to injury. 

Don't want bitchy, nasty yards as coming from an excellent, friendly helpful yard and want t find he same.

Any ideas / suggestions welcome might even be someone who events full time and is willing to take my competitn horse.

Thanks


----------



## LynH (6 April 2013)

Parwood in Normandy just off the A3. They have fab facilities and good knowledgable staff.


----------



## Benahw (6 April 2013)

Thanks very much will take a look


----------



## arizonahoney (8 April 2013)

Parwood is lovely...but definitely 40 minutes as a minimum drive and certainly more like an hour in traffic...


----------



## Benahw (8 April 2013)

Thank you it does look great but as you say it would be an hours drive - shame though!


----------



## arizonahoney (8 April 2013)

Benahw - how about posting this in Competition Riders? I know that there are others doing a similar horse commute to you. 

I'm at a yard in Effingham which I like a lot - I could have chosen a yard closer to home in Putney, but I value good turnout and hacking which is what you compromise on the closer to London you are.


----------



## Benahw (8 April 2013)

Thats a good idea i will post in there as well, like you i want to get decent turnout for them both and hacking with the least amount of road work, so might have to stretch my 30 minutes. 

Though with traffic my 30 minutes will always turn into more!


----------



## arizonahoney (8 April 2013)

Clocktower Livery in Ockham? Wix Hill Livery in West Horsley?


----------



## Benahw (8 April 2013)

Will take a look i thought clock tower looked a bit dressage for me though it does look very nice!


----------



## pearcider (9 April 2013)

Also ans in CR

Sarah Gledhill has a new little yard opening July time. She is 30 mins from Southfields Cobham exit off the A3- Hersham Walton on Thames.
I know she will have room for 5 full/ comp liveries. They yard is small (11 boxes).

The yard will have nice facilities and be secure and friendly

If youd like more info please PM me!!


----------



## Ella19 (10 April 2013)

The yard I work at can offer this, we are super friendly and have fellow eventers. It is busy though with a small riding school alongside.

www.surreyriding.co.uk


----------

